# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Смешные советы женщинам хозяйкам.

## Irina

Чтобы узнать, посолен ли борщ - достаточно опустить
в него два электрода, и пустить по ним ток
(если появится запах хлора - значит, борщ уже посолен)

Чтобы руки не пахли рыбой - достаточно на несколько
секунд опустить их в керосин.

Ничто так не украсит Ваш праздничный стол,
как петарда в салате оливье.

Горячая крышка на кастрюле выглядит так же,
как и холодная!

Обыкновенный носовой платок будет служить вам
долгие годы без стирки, оставаясь практически чистым,
если он имеет размеры корабельного паруса.

Ваше платье прослужит вам долгие годы, если ваш
муж получает маленькую зарплату.

Вегетарианский суп будет питательней, если в него
положить немного говядины.

Если ваш компьютер заразил вирус - как можно скорее переформатируйте ваш жёсткий диск; не давайте
вирусу удовольствие самому это сделать.

Если вы боитесь поправиться, выпейте перед едой
50 грамм коньяка. Коньяк притупляет чувство страха.

Не бросайте в мужа солонку... рассыпанная соль - к ссоре.

Обед покажется мужу намного вкуснее, если перед
этим не кормить его 2 дня.

Если сосиски отварить с кубиком говяжьего бульона -
то они будут пахнуть мясом.

Не покупайте бульонные кубики, вас жестоко обманывают.
На самом деле это не кубики, а параллелепипеды!

Если ваши зубы кажутся вам недостаточно белыми,
станьте перед зеркалом и натрите лицо куском угля.

----------

